# Px4 Compact 9mm IWB holster



## Kirk37r (Jan 10, 2013)

Purchsed A Px4 Storm Compact the other day. This will be A carry Gun outside this Not so Great state of NJ.
Looking for suggestions for IWB holsters.
I am leaning towards A Super Tuck but wondering what others have found comfortable for carry


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I strongly recommend the ACE-1 holster from SHTF Gear LLC (SHTF Gear LLC). I have several of them (yes, one of them is for my PX4 Compact) and I think they are great. The wait time is shorter than CB and they are less expensive as well. The kydex is attached to the leather by rivets, and then sewn on with Kevlar thread. It is narrower than many other brands, and I find that to be more comfortable.


----------



## Kirk37r (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks High Pockets.
I finished my search today and talked with A couple guys at my LGS and just ordered this Holster


----------



## pexcomike (Apr 4, 2013)

Loving my Nate Squared....very, very comfy...worth looking into


----------

